# Southern pride DH-65 update and experiences



## hiteksmoker (Apr 19, 2016)

About 3 years ago I picked up a used DH-65. I keep looking at my wood fired smoker in the corner and have never found a reason to use it after owning this unit.

I got a killer deal on Ebay...$1200 plus $300 freight. The ronco of electric smokers....Set it and forget it.

It uses a steam pan....Or not....I put a switch in to shut it off. When having a party and you want to have 25 half chickens in 2.75 hrs...250 degrees on the dot ..exactly what the instructions say.

Dont want steam...turn off the steam pan and follow southern prides sc-200 instructions.

Some say you cant make jerky in a dh-65....wrong...shut off the steam 12 hrs...go to bed.

The next mod is a shutoff switch the blanking beeper done alarm. It goes off at 2 am or when its done and beeps until you turn it off.

This unit holds +- 3 degrees for eternity.

Briscit in 13 hrs...no burnt edge waste. The cook time is always spot on.

Every time I question the cook time and dont program exactly like the book says...I estimated wrong. The book was right.

Is it he most authentic BBQ in the world? No ...do I care anymore...no. BBQ was a chore for me and too tedious... Not anymore...


----------



## old sarge (Apr 19, 2016)

Sounds great. Enjoy!


----------



## pfunkmke (Apr 24, 2016)

First post here.  Came looking for dh65 mods.  Thinking of trying an arduino or Raspberry PI to track & control everything.  
I've been running that same water pan mod and love it.  As long as you're under the hood and shopping for switches, it's also nice to add one for the convection fan.  I use it to keep the air moving for cold smokes using an a-maze-n smoker.  Just have to remember to turn it off, or more importantly on for hot smokes.  It WILL throw off a hot smoke if left off.


----------



## uncle ric (Sep 6, 2016)

I installed two switches, one for the water pan heating element and one for the convection heating element (I did not kill the fan as that hurts the smoking process).  It works great.  When I want to cold smoke salmon I simply turn both switches to the off position and fill the steam pan full of ice.  I change the chips and the ice every hour and fifteen minutes and I can keep the temperature hovering around the 100 degree mark (between 95 and 105).


----------



## akrzy (May 27, 2018)

uncle ric said:


> I installed two switches, one for the water pan heating element and one for the convection heating element (I did not kill the fan as that hurts the smoking process).  It works great.  When I want to cold smoke salmon I simply turn both switches to the off position and fill the steam pan full of ice.  I change the chips and the ice every hour and fifteen minutes and I can keep the temperature hovering around the 100 degree mark (between 95 and 105).




Uncle Ric.... Do you  have any schematic  how to install a switch for the convection heating element.Ive been trying to find on the forum but without any luck.I  installed a switch for  the water pan element but i need  to go down to 100 degrees for cold smoking.Thanks for the answering.
Andy


----------

